# GRID 2 Clubhouse!



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2013)

main objective is to gather the names of TPUers who play GRID 2, so that we can have some matches now and  then.

If you want your name enlisted here, just post "<steam id> is interested" and it will be put up here.




Player List:-

.....*TPU*...................................*Steam*
de.das.dude........................de_das_dude
Widjaja...............................Boogie
Delta6326...........................[TPU]Delta6326
theoneandonlymrk................theoneandonlymrk
cadaveca...........................cadaveca
erocker..............................erocker
Random Murderer.................randommurderer
Durvelle27..........................durvellejones
erixx..................................erixx 11


GRiD 2 Cheaters list
These are the names of the players we found cheating.

1. Corrupt2Duo
2. Dr.Freem[]n
3. vinodIND
4. =[AP]= Sonic Racer.







how to spot a cheater..
1. their wheels flash during corners
2. when they join/activate the whole race staggers or graphical stuff goes haywire
3. slower cars will overtake faster cars in a straight line.
4. they crash too often, but still come in 1st or second.
5. if you try to take a screenshot, it will be shown as being taken, but you will not find the file. somehow the cheat disables your steams screen shot thingy.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm in but I will have to change my Steam name to something far less common.
At the moment the Steam name is Boogie and has this picture.






EDIT:-

May not be on for a little while since I need to get used to the tracks even though I think there is a ghost mode on Multiplayer.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm interested, [TPU] Delta6326 . currently finishing season 2 over 550k+ fans.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 2, 2013)

Tpu 
Theandonlymrk steam same exactly

Sorry I don't know my own name apparently

Its above maybe below

theoneandonlymrk


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2013)

updated


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> updated



Sorry but you have my steam name wrong its

theoneandonlymrk


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2013)

i copy pasta what you pasta.

steam group started. will be adding players soon.

EDIT: invitations sent


----------



## Bow (Jun 2, 2013)

I may Just have to give this a try


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2013)

having a bit of fun with Widjaja


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2013)

Reporting in.

Steam UID same as UID here, or simply, it is "cadaveca".

played about 2 hours of SP, and got in a bit over an hour of MP last night.

You guys are welcome to use our TS sever if you like, too. address: ts21.gameservers.com:9207


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2013)

invite sent.  @ dirt 2 avatar


----------



## burtram (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll join you guys for a race now and then. I haven't tried the multiplayer yet and have about 500k fans in the singleplayer.

Steam name: Burt

Profile: http://steamcommunity.com/id/burtram/


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2013)

Steam: erocker

I'll play after Game of Thrones.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

game of thrones is out? Yaowzaaa. Will add you to the group when i get back.

EDIT sent!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2013)

Count me in.
Steam ID is randommurderer
Haven't had a chance to play yet due to my monitor situation, but I had pre-purchased the game and as soon as the monitor is sorted I'll be on and playing!
Been waiting to break out the wheel again!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

UID Durvelle27


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 3, 2013)

Why did the other GRID 2 thread get closed? Isn't this one specific to online play only?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

cant find Durvelle27. are you durvellejones?

invite sent to random murderer.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Why did the other GRID 2 thread get closed? Isn't this one specific to online play only?



i hought so too. that was more discussion specific. but i guess this will work fine as well. merging would have been better


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is that thread closed?. 

That was not redundant. This is redundant!.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> cant find Durvelle27. are you durvellejones?
> 
> invite sent to random murderer.







yes


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems public multiplayer attitude in GRiD has not changed if one on one.

Some bad driver tries to win by ramming, only to slow himself down to the point where he can not catch up to me on any corner to try and smash me into the wall so he leaves.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Seems public multiplayer attitude in GRiD has not changed if one on one.
> 
> Some bad driver tries to win by ramming, only to slow himself down to the point where he can not catch up to me on any corner to try and smash me into the wall so he leaves.



you rammed me once.... and won the tournament


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you rammed me once.... and won the tournament



Wha?

I was talking about that guy called runner, who ran off and left me alone in the lobby with his ram fails.
I only ram if I notice Pit maneuver tactics or a inclination to trade paint when I start to pass.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

i know. pit maneuver smanuver.... imma get you next time...
infact lets go now!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Wha?
> 
> I was talking about that guy called runner, who ran off and left me alone in the lobby with his ram fails.
> I only ram if I notice Pit maneuver tactics or a inclination to trade paint when I start to pass.



I'm the same way when it comes to ramming, save it for demo derby!
Trading paint while passing I've found is normal, especially when overtaking in a turn or a very close fly-by. Now when someone intentionally cuts the wheel to trade paint during an overtake, I consider that a ram, not trading paint.
I really only ever use the Pit maneuver if somebody is being a dick or we've determined ahead of time that the race(s) is full-contact.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2013)

I've noticed that my name isn't coming up in the leaderboards when playing SP.... So, when playing SP are they showing you leaderboards from online?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

you need to accept the requests. and the friend reqests as well. i can only see widjaja's score. in SP it takes some time .

i can now see cadaveca


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been busy the last few day I have maybe an hour of free time to play SP. Once I'm done with SP I will try out MP


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 3, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> Why is that thread closed?.
> 
> That was not redundant. This is redundant!.



Maybe they're implying the mp part of the game is the only thing worthwhile, but after hearing of all the problems with it, I think I'll stick the sp, even with the crazy AI. LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

man that was time well spent. refreshing.  i love the little alfa romeo.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I've been busy the last few day I have maybe an hour of free time to play SP. Once I'm done with SP I will try out MP



play sp and mp simultaneously. there is a lot of level up based unlocks in the MP. plus you need to make cash. you will feel left out. most people are around lvl 3 /4 right now.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> play sp and mp simultaneously. there is a lot of level up based unlocks in the MP. plus you need to make cash. you will feel left out. most people are around lvl 3 /4 right now.


My nesy doley mates on 18 git, kind a holding me off playin I'm on lvl2 but not been on much and I keep getting ramed off it.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 4, 2013)

Added whoever I have not added to the friends list to fill out the lap times section in SP.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 5, 2013)

Lets have a match! 
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tpugrid2#announcements


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 5, 2013)

was never invited


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 6, 2013)

i invited you yesterday as well!!
durvellejones right?


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2013)

did you add me? Thanks!!!!
steam alias:
erixx 11


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 6, 2013)

Added as friend and group invi sent.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> yes



give me a correct steam id damnit 
i cant find you. i added http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198062572495
thats the one i found out with your id after search.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 6, 2013)

i see only me and Widjaja playing all the time.

where are the rest of you 

lets play an hour from now!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> give me a correct steam id damnit
> i cant find you. i added http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198062572495
> thats the one i found out with your id after search.



that's me


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 6, 2013)

then i sent you request three times already.
you have accepted none.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> then i sent you request three times already.
> you have accepted none.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130606/Untitled.png



wait a second that's not me. Says last online 300 Days ago. I'm online now  and the pic on mines is AMD.

This is me 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198062572495


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't accepted yet as I haven't had access to my gaming PC for a few weeks now 
As soon as I can log on, I'll accept.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> wait a second that's not me. Says last online 300 Days ago. I'm online now  and the pic on mines is AMD.
> 
> This is me
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198062572495



:shadedshu

sent...


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^ Has a preference for the minimalist look.


----------



## Naito (Jun 6, 2013)

Would be interested in playing, but would have to buy the game first. What are the racing physics like; Arcade-y, Sim or somewhere in between?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 6, 2013)

Naito said:


> Would be interested in playing, but would have to buy the game first. What are the racing physics like; Arcade-y, Sim or somewhere in between?



From my experience it is an in between type deal with the handling.
I believe it is necessary to have analogue controls in this game to compete and have fun with your friends.

Best to get a controller which the game support if you do not have one.
There is a list of supported controllers but personally I think it is far too short.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 6, 2013)

Naito said:


> Would be interested in playing, but would have to buy the game first. What are the racing physics like; Arcade-y, Sim or somewhere in between?



I would say arcade, I'm used to sim like cars so it's hard for me to learn that 80% of the time faster to drift... Like you can watch the car in front, then they will start to drift and it's like they got some sort of speed boost! But it's still fun to play.


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn reardrive cars and controller issues! i want to complete the SP story but... blee.
Online of course our club members are freaks that you lose sight off after 2 turns


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 6, 2013)

erixx said:


> Damn reardrive cars and controller issues! i want to complete the SP story but... blee.
> Online of course our club members are freaks that you lose sight off after 2 turns



I know eRocker has been at it with Codemasters driving games since Race Driver GRiD at least.
I personally have been playing Codemasters driving games since Colin McRae Rally 2.0.

This is where car racing games began for me.
Crazy Cars Commodore AMIGA


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> I know eRocker has been at it with Codemasters driving games since Race Driver GRiD at least.
> I personally have been playing Codemasters driving games since Colin McRae Rally 2.0.
> 
> This is where car racing games began for me.
> [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHIZKcV9ScE[/video]



Before that, E was on Toca 3, lol


----------



## erixx (Jun 7, 2013)

Played them all, but never excel! TOCA is great as you get a historical "campaign", old F1 cars I do like


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah Erocker is really good, Ive played all the CM games, but I'm best with Forza in the top 0.4% but Grid 2 I just cant learn to go fast.


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 7, 2013)

Till now, I have had ZERO problems. I am going fast.

I hope you changed WASD to arrow keys.

Plus all the whining on the interweb about stuttering and what not, NOTHING TILL NOW!. Running at ultra with 16xQCSAA.

The only point in all of that (whining) I know would be true is the Touge part.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 7, 2013)

erixx said:


> Damn reardrive cars and controller issues! i want to complete the SP story but... blee.
> Online of course our club members are freaks that you lose sight off after 2 turns



amen. even if they wait 10 seconds they still catch up 

cadaveca has found a new way to reduce weight during the race...





who needs bumpers right


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 7, 2013)

Need to find more friendly players.
Public matches have in the AU/NZ region have been not good at all.
No such thing as fair play.
Me speaking up only seems to make the little teens go quiet and/or leave shortly after I beat them.

I mean come on I am pretty sure I don't give off the same vibe as this guy : /





I see CM have tried to set up the online set list sessions to work with regions.
Looking at steam profiles, every player has been either Aus or NZ when i have been online in public matches.

Unfortunately a lot of them were ram the person ahead for the win types.
T-Bone them into the corner to get yourself around to corner easy.

When I was invited by das dude to a session I ended up in a lobby full of Indians talking and trying to figure out how to start the game.


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 7, 2013)

^

Your ping would have been horrendous. He lives around that part so he is OK. Not you.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2013)

This was the first racing game I played... a lot.









The next racing game I played a lot of was the original Race Driver TOCA, then a little bit of TOCA 3, then a whole lot of the original GRID. 

I've had some really good MP races with GRID 2 so far but if you happen to drop to the middle-end of the pack you usually have to deal rammers and trolls.


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> I've had some really good MP races with GRID 2 so far but if you happen to drop to the middle-end of the pack you usually have to deal rammers and trolls.



Just like in the real racing!.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 7, 2013)

had to go to college. didnt get to play. also there arent any indian games  i can hardly ever find indian lobbies with games running.


----------



## erixx (Jun 7, 2013)

I was just testing different controllers saw you when i exited. lol. Anyother day
.... : )


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 7, 2013)

what. i just got off. if you want i can still race.... im pretty fFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Need to find more friendly players.



The guys you were playing with (early AM for me) were pretty friendly, but they sure did like to touch!   ...their car to my car a lot. Where'd you go?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 7, 2013)

He went to sleep. Finally.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> He went to sleep. Finally.



Some good close fair racing was had eh dude


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Some good close fair racing was had eh dude



He kept ramming my rear-end out of control the last race I played him. I was having some connection issues though, so I was probably lagging in front of him.


----------



## burtram (Jun 8, 2013)

So I fired up Grid 1, and man, that is still a super fun game. Has a completely different feel since I don't get any advanced control options with the 360 pad in Grid 2.

Also, ran a test with the flashbacks. Grid 1 would pause the race, and go into the replay mode, where you can use a flashback if you wanted to, or hit the "Y" button to exit the replay and not accidentally waste a flashback:










grid flashback test - YouTube


Dunno why it's only showing a white box, maybe it hasn't quite finished on youtube's end yet


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 8, 2013)

erocker said:


> The guys you were playing with (early AM for me) were pretty friendly, but they sure did like to touch!   ...their car to my car a lot. Where'd you go?



It was time to pick up the pizzas....actually was over due time but wantedto race for the whole session since it was fun and hadnt laughed that much in a while.
Usually during pizzas I watch movies and during the movies I fall a sleep. 

Great false thick gravelly Aussie accent BTW.
It was pretty hard to keep control with all the laughing.
Especially when i am pretty sure they don't know you are not an Aussie.

Yes they were actually the best two people I have met up with so far.
They sounded like they were also out of their teens (based on voice) so a little more mature (assuming).

Das dude and I came across a really rough Indian driver who won by magically boosting up to use then T-Boning us in the corners.
Eventually the guy started following us for lobby to lobby to do the same of what he was doing before.
Das dude came up with a brilliant plan.
No collisions and full damage.

After beating him three times he rage quit out of the game.
As far as I was concerned even though I was first das dude won the event for his brilliant scheme.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 8, 2013)

erocker what happened last time? suddenly i was alone! everyone left!

and boogie y u no online!


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 13, 2013)

SL65 AMG Black.

Has to be the most pathetic car I have driven till yet. Damn it is bad!.

BTW, I dont see any Porsche or Lambo yet. If none, then easy -1 for this game.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

i hate that one on the Mizu Mountain. it keeps flying off for no reason. theres is like no downward drag on that thing.


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 13, 2013)

I cant even win it, let alone race it (which wont happen even if I win it).

First true failure with 2 tries and 3 or 4 restarts in between.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah. its impossibruuuuu


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> drow ranger FTW
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1280x1024.



Wrong thread?.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

ahhh sheet


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 15, 2013)

Finished it.

Race Driver Grid is much much better compared to Grid 2... at least in SP.

6/10.


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to sound like an idiot but do i just post my current steam name that shows in my friends list or do i need to post my main name i use when i login to my account.

Love this game and its about time i joined some of the TPU gang on a few games.

My save game got corrupted due to getting a new ssd and having probs with windows 8 (don't want to work edition) so went back to win 7 lol so i am only lvl 3 online atm 

Name shown in friends list = Animal007uk < just add a 2 at the end if you need my main steam id.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

I play Grid2 - shovenose


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd still like an explanation why erocker closed the GRID 2 *Discussion* thread (as in GENERAL discussion), and replaced it with this mp one that doesn't seem to be any more popular than that one was? I don't like to have to post in this mp biased thread that's off in clubhouse land vs the general Games board every time I want to say something about the game's sp.

Anyways, I've been experimenting with the game's input folder and have found editing the "dinput_default.xml" can make quite a bit of difference in car handling for those of us using unsupported control devices that were supported in GRID 1. Unfortunately there's no Linearity value, but what's there helps a lot. The selected settings here are specifically for keyboard.

Here's a before and after vid showing the same event raced without and then with the file edit. It's the season 4 ESPN Togue at La Turbie Cote D'Azur in the Audi RS5 on Hard. On keyboard it takes the twitch out of the steering, gives you better traction on starts, and helps avoid spinning out when accelerating out of turns. My time on this run improved by 3.6 seconds with no scrapes.

[yt]02n-tLqercs[/yt]

The video description explains how the edit is done, but here I'll show you the before/after for the section of script edited since YouTube would not allow it in the description. Again, the file to edit is "dinput_default.xml", located in the "input" folder of the GRID 2 directory. It's best to set aside a copy of the default file before editing.

*Default Settings*

<Action id="Accelerate">
    <Axis id="di_y_axis_rotation" type="uniDirNeg" deadzone="0.0" saturation="1.0" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Brake">
    <Axis id="di_x_axis_rotation" type="uniDirNeg" deadzone="0.0" saturation="1.0" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Handbrake">
    <Axis id="di_button_1" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Steer Left">
    <Axis id="di_dpad_0_left" />
    <Axis id="di_x_axis"   type="biDirLower" deadzone="0.2" saturation="1.0" />
    <Axis id="di_slider_0" type="biDirUpper" deadzone="0.0" saturation="1.0" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Steer Right">
    <Axis id="di_dpad_0_right" />
    <Axis id="di_x_axis"   type="biDirUpper" deadzone="0.2" saturation="1.0" />
    <Axis id="di_slider_0" type="biDirLower" deadzone="0.0" saturation="1.0" />

*Edited Settings*

<Action id="Accelerate">
    <Axis id="di_y_axis_rotation" type="uniDirNeg" deadzone="0.0" saturation=".50" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Brake">
    <Axis id="di_x_axis_rotation" type="uniDirNeg" deadzone="0.0" saturation="1.0" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Handbrake">
    <Axis id="di_button_1" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Steer Left">
    <Axis id="di_dpad_0_left" />
    <Axis id="di_x_axis"   type="biDirLower" deadzone=".25" saturation=".50" />
    <Axis id="di_slider_0" type="biDirUpper" deadzone=".25" saturation=".50" />
  </Action>
  <Action id="Steer Right">
    <Axis id="di_dpad_0_right" />
    <Axis id="di_x_axis"   type="biDirUpper" deadzone=".25" saturation=".50" />
    <Axis id="di_slider_0" type="biDirLower" deadzone=".25" saturation=".50" />

What the above results in is changing the acceleration and steering saturation from 100% to 50%, and the steering deadzone from 20% to 25%. Alternatively you could lower vs raise the steering deadzone, and drop steering saturation even more, but it might cause too much under steer on tight tracks with lots of sharp turns, forcing you to use the handbrake more, which is less precise.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone noticed lots of graphics glitches recently? banners flicker and when online other players cars glitch like hell and change colour and stuff


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2013)

online players who are using hacks change color and glitch.
if there are hackers, there will be glitches in the system.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'd still like an explanation why erocker closed the GRID 2 *Discussion* thread (as in GENERAL discussion), and replaced it with this mp one that doesn't seem to be any more popular than that one was? I don't like to have to post in this mp biased thread that's off in clubhouse land vs the general Games board every time I want to say something about the game's sp.
> 
> Anyways, I've been experimenting with the game's input folder and have found editing the "dinput_default.xml" can make quite a bit of difference in car handling for those of us using unsupported control devices that were supported in GRID 1. Unfortunately there's no Linearity value, but what's there helps a lot. The selected settings here are specifically for keyboard.
> 
> Here's a before and after vid showing the same event raced without and then with the file edit. It's the season......




no need. they fixed the handling after a few updates. i can play with the keyboard again!


----------



## jgunning (Sep 5, 2013)

Does anyone still play Grid 2 online multiplayer?I have been contemplating buying it for online purposes but unsure if its worth it anymore.. Depends on if there are still heaps of people available to race...?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2013)

i am game anytime. but most people have moved on to other things.


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i am game anytime. but most people have moved on to other things.



I really need to install this game again. I barely played it.



Frag Maniac said:


> I'd still like an explanation why erocker closed the GRID 2 *Discussion*



This is an old post I'm responding to but you are free to discuss anything you want about Grid 2 right here.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i am game anytime. but most people have moved on to other things.



I just outright stopped playing it. Codemasters dropped the ball as far as I'm concerned.
The fact that the game handles better with kb/gamepad than wheel wouldn't put me off if the handling with a wheel wasn't completely broken due to the new drift system and because all the cars feel like they're on stilts.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2013)

what stilts XD 
you should try it now. there have been tons of 30mb updates.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2013)

i sucked today. boogie was literally doing donuts around me XD


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 2, 2013)

Im asking for help.

I bought the DLC cars with packages, except that by mistake I changed the color scheme to every car in my possession ... The result that even the cars of dlc with dedicated colors and sponsors are the same color selected scheme.

How do i restore the original colors?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Im asking for help.
> 
> I bought the DLC cars with packages, except that by mistake I changed the color scheme to every car in my possession ... The result that even the cars of dlc with dedicated colors and sponsors are the same color selected scheme.
> 
> How do i restore the original colors?




you can go back to the original non editable livery by clicking the RB.
the livery number is shown below the menu.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 2, 2013)

i play grid 2


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2013)

ill be in the online playlist for races now.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2013)

Did you guys know they added demo derby from GRID 1 into GRID 2 as a free DLC? Get it!!!


----------

